# New!!! Antonio Carraro



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Our golf course today, the 17th of July had a tractor demo. I was pulling weeds from a new hill and saw a red tractor sitting where I was a few minutes ago. I couldnt see to far. It had a cab, our tractors never had cabs. I thought our case dx45 got a new cab. I waited for the ***** golfers and then approached the machine, I am a tractor nut for a young person like me.( no farmer ) anyways I got up the hill and saw 2 men smiling at the driver. The people were the demo deliverers. The tractor was driving backwards with the mower on the back with the driver facing backwards. #[email protected]$: what is this! I thought. I asked one man on the hill what it was, he said... "It is an Italian mower with bla bla bla...." Okay the tractor is made by Antonio Carraro tractor company of Italy. Here is a link to get the full explanation of it www.antoniocarraro.com enjoy the creativity of this wild machine it can do anything,

HYDROGUARDIAN16 
:tractorsm


----------



## St.George (Nov 23, 2008)

Read all links for: Help I broke my tractor in half.
The Ergit series have failures in the cast iron transmission casing.

Seeing my contractor Antonio Carraro Ergit TRX 8400 snap the cast iron transmission casing like many others had done.
I decided to learn to make the unbreakable or easy to repair with local materials.
Look at this fantastic group to join: articulated or skid steer.
LifeTrac - Open Source Ecology


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats St.George. I think this could be the record for the oldest post ever resurrected.


----------

